# Soap making instrutions



## bigmoose (Apr 1, 2010)

dose anyone have a simple(for dummies) soap recipie. Im gonna use crisco and lye. The only sodium hydroxide I could find is in the bead form. Can anyone help me/


Thalks MOOSE


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

SoapCalc Home I have just started soap making (on my 6th batch) but this calculator is working well for me. I read that the INS should be close to 160 for a nice trace so I have been adding some coconut oil that I found a walmart to most of my batches. Adding milk was horrible it burned on me the first batch the next batch I froze it and it worked so much better


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Moose if you use some coconut oil, you will have a harder and better soap.
You can buy it at Walmart. Are you using the old Crisco formula or the new one with palm, it will make a difference. How much soap are you going to make? I would start out with a small batch like one pound. If it doesn't work out then, you haven't lost so much. Make sure to use a good scale and weigh all of your ingredients.

Here is a recipe for using coconut oil and the new Crisco with palm:

4.8 oz coconut oil
11.2 oz Crisco with palm
6 oz distilled water
2.3 oz lye

Make sure to wear protective goggles when making soap. Weigh out distilled water in a stainless or heavy plastic pitcher. Weigh lye and slowly add to the distilled water, stirring constantly. Stir until lye is dissolve. I always put my container for dissolving lye in the kitchen sink. That way if there is a spill it is not so dangerous. Heat coconut oil and Crisco until just melted. When the lye water looks fairly clear add it to the melted oils and stick blend to trace. Mixture will resemble thick cake batter. If after you drizzle some of the soap on the surface of the mixture, it leaves behind a "trail" that takes a while to sink back in the mixture your soap has reached trace. Pour your soap into prepared molds. Do not use metal for molds. Use silicone plastic, a lined shoe box or a heavy plastic storage container. Cover the top of the soap with waxed paper or plastic wrap and cover with a towel. Let set for at least 12 hours and unmold.


Cyndi has a great tutorial on her website:

Muller Lane Farm ~ Making Cold Process Soaps


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

opportunity said:


> SoapCalc Home I read that the INS should be close to 160 for a nice trace


160 is a good INS value for an All Vegetable soap. If you are using an Animal Oil (AO) such as lard or a tallow, the INS value to hit is 125-130.

Moose, Look at the ingredients listed for your Crisco. There are different formulas for different parts of the country. Around my area, Crisco is made from hydrogenated soy bean oil.

Go check it out and report back to us.

eta:

I have a few recipes on my soapmaking page, as well as pictures of how to make soap and suppliers and other tidbits.


----------

